

Ask YC: Where I can learn the basics of a startup. - chanux

HN has been shedding light on lot of startup related stuff which are really helpful. But if someone still wants to know about the basics like how to get in to the correct mindset, Howto know whether I'm actually ready to leap etc. it'll be great if the experienced folks here can share some ideas/sources. Care to share?
======
ScottWhigham
Read, network events, and start building something that you care about.
"Founders at Work", like anuraggoel suggested, is a good place to start. "The
Art of the Start" is another good place.

Focus less on the legal side of things at this stage and more about the
entrepreneurial mindset.

Good luck!

~~~
chanux
Thanks for clearing up one point I was worrying about. >Focus less on the
legal side of things at this stage and more about the entrepreneurial mindset.

------
jwilliams
Easiest and best way (imho) is to simply to work for a startup.

~~~
mburnett
I completely agree. After working for a startup for over year, I have
witnessed behaviors, actions and decisions that create progress as well as the
ones that hold it back. You begin to see all of the mantras and advice
trickled throughout the web actually applied (or at least attempted).

You see what works for you and what doesn't. You identify your strengths and
whether you can handle stress or not. Consider it getting paid to learn about
the things that interest you (startups, hacking, marketing, etc).

Other Tips: To get a basic overview of funding strategies, read
<http://www.venturehacks.com>. Attend events like
<http://sf2.startupweekend.com> and be in a room full of people you can ask
questions to (let me know if you would like a discount code for this).

------
pclark
Paul Grahams essays are pretty excellent.

------
NewWorldOrder
As ScottWhigham mentioned, "The Art of the Start" is a great place to start.
But if you don't want to wait until you're able to get your hands on the book,
you can check out a presentation the author did on it:
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/06/the_art_of_the_.html>

~~~
chanux
Thanks a lot. The video will be very helpful.

------
nreece
Step 1: Read 'Getting Real' - <https://gettingreal.37signals.com>

Step 2: Start with a project that would take less than a week to prototype,
and then extend it gradually. Release early, release often. Apply feedback and
improve. Evolve it into a startup.

~~~
chanux
Thanks for the Helpful comments & a good resource.

------
anuraggoel
Read Founders at Work.

------
markessien
Do something (anything) that brings you in $400 a month with no extra work on
your part. If you can pull that off, you are in the right mindset.

